# State man wants to clone oldest tree



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is a story of Jared Milarch from Copemish, 30 miles south of Traverse City, making history with the world's oldest tree. 

State man wants to clone oldest tree 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/i...standard.xsl?/base/news-0/103417471843610.xml


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I read this story the other day, and I found it interesting. I happen to know this kid (to me he's a kid, as most people are anymore), and I can tell you he's pretty bright about this stuff.

He created a product called Adzum which is a type of fertilizer or something that makes trees grow like twice as fast. His family has had a nursery for a long time, and he just started doing research and figured it out. Wish I knew this kid a little better, he's gonna be very wealthy someday. Nice kid too.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Toto, I agree that this kid has a bright future ahead. I hope he remains one of our positive 'points of light' for the next several decades.


----------

